# Club Vacances Magog Update



## spoon (Sep 28, 2006)

This resort went belly-up earlier this year.  Most members (owners) lost their timeshare week(s).  Actually, only those who owned "right-to-use" weeks.  Those members who had deeds are a little more fortunate.  The older (first) buildings which are located a few blocks down the street from their office and rtu (newer) buildings are all deeded.  I happened to own in both groups.  The HOA is working out a deal with Club Vacances Toutes Saisons (CVTS) which is located outside Quebec City to transfer our membership to CVTS for those who want to continue timesharing.  Basically (and my understanding at this point is a little sketchy), our deeded buildings will be sold and the proceeds will be used to pay off those who don't want to transfer membership and what's left goes to CVTS.  Here are some of the conditions:
1) those who own "weeks" in the deeded building must convert to points if they want to continue timesharing
2) the transferred ownership is rtu for 30 or 40 years
3) our maintenance fees are 33% higher (about $450 USD for the equivalent of a 2bdr) than what we paid at CVM

Also, CVTS in an effort to help (and draw in) the some rtu owners has set aside 500,000 points which can be purchased at a reduced rate.  You must first fax them a copy of your rtu contract with Magog or a copy of a maintenance fee bill.  In essence, you must prove you were a rtu owner at Magog and then the resort will quote you a price or rate.  So far, 3 former rtu CVM members have purchased 125,000 points.  So, only 375,000 are left.


----------



## Lester (Oct 1, 2006)

*Help, we have been waiting for good news!*

We corresponded way back when this thing first came up and I've just been checking once in a while after reading the last posts that seemed all was lost.  

1.  How do we know for sure that we are deeded?  We were one of the first purchasers and it does say in one of the papers that we can will it to our children.  (so I'm assuming, just can't seem to find official looking papers saying that).

2.  We still have not been contacted by anyone about this whole thing, the only info I have is from TUG (thank goodness for TUG)!  So, who do we contact to find out more about the transfer?

3. In your opinion, is it worth pursuing this and keeping the timeshare status with the new people?

So many questions, I'm sure I have more but am not sure where to start!

Thanks so much for your post!


----------



## spoon (Oct 2, 2006)

Lester, if you owned week(s) in any of the buildings adjacent to the administrative offices then you purchased "right-to-use" unit(s).  If you had a deed then I strongly suspect someone from the HOA would have contacted you by now.  With deeded property, it is all registered with the town of Magog.  So, the HOA should have everyone's name.  For the right-to-use owners, you had a contract with Nicole which I suspected didn't have to be registered anywhere.

Do a search on "Club Vacances Toutes Saisons" on GOOGLE and get their 1-800 toll free phone number and ask to speak to Dave Desmarais.  Is this resort's offer for the right-to-use owners a good deal?  The answer is NO based on TUG's standard of $.03 per point.  However, I would encourage you to talk to Dave, ask questions, and make your own decision.  I owned weeks in both the RTU and deeded property.  I had the option to buy RCI points for my rtu weeks.  I declined.  But again, I own deeded weeks which are being transferred into this other resort at little to no cost to me.  If I had owned just rtu weeks, I'm not sure what I would have done with their offer.


----------



## Lester (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for your reply.  I searched Google and got the 1 -800 number but they say that they do NOT have anyone by the name of Dave Desmarais working there.

I did find some papers that said we had the timeshare for a term of 60 years and that we could sell, rent, or will it.  Not knowing a lot about these things I would assume that would mean we were deeded.  I'm not sure what HOA stands for and so do not know how to contact them.  This if very frustrating, any more help would be appreciated.


----------



## BevL (Oct 3, 2006)

HOA = Home Owners Association - the board of directors, basically.

I would suggest that a 60 year probably indicates RTU = Right to Use.  Deeded would not have a time limit on it - it's yours forever and ever.

Bev


----------



## Lester (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks Bev.  I would, however, like to just make sure.  How might I go about contacting the HOA to check?  Sorry, I don't know a lot about this sort of thing.


----------



## BevL (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh, don't apologize.  My heavens, sounds like you've been through the wringer with this timeshare - it should be a fun experience, not something to add more stress to your life!!

I'm sorry, short of phoning the resort itself, I don't know what to suggest.  Why don't you Private Message "Spoon".  Perhaps he has a number on some paperwork that he can share.  

Bev


----------



## spoon (Oct 4, 2006)

Lester,

Bev is right.  If you had a time limit with your week/unit then it was not deeded.  You can not "deed" property for a period of time.  A deed is total ownership forever and ever. However, you can have a "contract" that gives you the "use" of something for a period of time which is what you have.  Unfortunately, your paperwork is a contract not a deed to property.  All RTU's are contracts and most people equate them to ownership for a stated period of time.  This is not necessarily true.  My RTU weeks as stated in my contract was for an indefinitely period of time or rather one that was in effect for perpetuity.  Nicole Caron did this because she did not want a HOA running the resort per se.  The deeded buildings had a HOA association and it hired Nicole's management company to run that portion of the resort.  We could have opted to hire a different firm but we didn't.  Besides, that would have been very difficult since our deeded buildings had no administrative offices or building.  

As for Club Vacances Toutes Saisons, their toll free phone# is 1-888-886-3443.  Is this the number you called?  If yes then I'm not sure why you got the answer you did because I talked to David a day or two prior to posting my Magog Update thread.  How you and I pronounce his name is much different than how it would be in Quebec French.  You might want to spell the name rather than verbalize it.  Also, you could ask for "David in Sales".  If the answer is still, "we don't have any person named Dave Desmarais working here" then ask to speak to an on-duty sales staff person.  Explain that you are a RTU owner and Magaog.  I strongly suspect that all sales personnel is well aware of the deal their resort is owning to Magog owners.

Good Luck


----------



## Zebra10 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Availability of Member List*

People have been asking about obtaining a list of owners.  For those who have sought legal council, would their lawyer not be able to request something from RCI (they would certainly know who was affiliated with the resort through points)?  I understand their would be privacy issues involved, but I would think there would be some way to do it...
Just a thought from a "point-less" former Magog owner.


----------



## myip (Nov 2, 2006)

I just received a letter from club Vacances Toutes Saisons , offering former owner of Club Vacances Magog 65% off on rci points.  I wonder how they know that I am a former owner and how they manage getting the owner list.


----------



## Lester (Nov 8, 2006)

*what do you thinK*

We also received an offer from Club Vacances Toutes Saisons today.  Any thoughts on this offer?


----------



## spoon (Nov 9, 2006)

Lester,

I received a notice too.  As my first post on this topic indicated, there is only a limited number of points offerred to the old RTU owners which I don't think was stated in their letter.  If I remember correctly, the cost is considerably higher than the $.03/point that Tuggers say is the going rate.  Also, these are "pure" RCI points.  They are not directly connected to a specific unit within the resort.


----------



## aptiva (Nov 9, 2006)

Also received "the  offer" and we ain't biting.
Once bitten twice shy.


----------



## The Albertans (Oct 30, 2008)

*A little late (Club Vacances Magog)*

I know I'm really late on this situation about Magog but I really only found out about the belly up situation the beginning of this year.  I owned bi annual even years, so of course I was due to go there this past June.  Didn't think anything of it until the beginning of 2008 started because I hadn't received my invoice for maintenance fees.  I did a bunch of investigating and I even tried to find a lawyer which was able to help me and it seemed nobody was able to help me.  Pretty sad...  What happened?  Did anybody get anything out of this mess?  Did anybody get sued?  How can people get away with this stuff... We paid a lot of money (which we found out was way too much) for a bi annual timeshare!!  We got hooped right from the beginnning.  I sure would like to speak with somebody about this.  Thanks to anybody who responds.


----------



## Hobbs (Dec 11, 2008)

Another Albertan who is just fiinding out about Magog.  I thought sometime was funny when they did not request their maintenance payment; however, since we had moved I figured is was sent to our last address.  Tryng to read all the thread re Magog it appears we are out of luck.  Comments??


----------



## The Albertans (Dec 11, 2008)

*Out of luck*

Well, you are the first person who has replied to this thread, so I guess everything is said and done with.  I don't know any more information than what I have read here and I guess we are @#$% out of luck.  Sorry.  I don't know what else to do, so I guess I have to put this behind us.  I will never buy a timeshare again!!!!!  Especially knowing how much money we lost.


----------



## asp (Dec 15, 2008)

timeshare is like water - you need to know what you are drinking, and what the laws are like governing it.  Most of us won't drink the water in Mexico, but some are prepared to spend thousands.

You would think all of Canada would be OK, but while all of Canada has consumer regulations for "cooling off" or recision, each province and state are different.

Quebec and Ontario are relatively unregulated, but BC requires deed and title, or deeds pledged with a trustee for all timeshare real estate transactions.  However, some BC products are only right to use, with limited time spans, and the deed only in trust for that period.

Also, if the property is located on Native lands, or is a boat, then different legislation applies, and more reading.


----------

